# 2014 success



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Got my 13 yr old out for youth opener and he got his first jake bird at 8 feet!!

I made it out Saturday and pulled a 21# bird off his hen for my first of the year. 

Go pro went dead on me before I could capture either situation. Proud dad day!!!



IMG]http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/85/(null)/5531-1398645808.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I purchased a avian decoy for these hunts. Pricey at 80$. Really realistic. I plan on getting a second one. 

Scarlet fever glass did the talking. An a little white liar also.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bulldog, did you call both the gobbler and hen in at same time or just the gobbler. Hard to get gobbler away from the real McCoy! I usually try and cut at the hen and try to pull her in and sometimes gobbler will follow hen, however it doesn't always work out that way. Congrats on both of you filling your tags!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Top notch Bulldog, Congrats!


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats man! Thanks for sharing. I'm still trying to close the deal this season.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Gobbler was hung up for two hours. Finally turned around and he was 80 yes of my right shoulder following his hen. 

I yelped a few times and he caught the eye of my avian decoy. He did a bout face and came straight to her. Stopping 3 times to strut. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice birds! good job guys


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the birds. Nice pics too.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats for sure and guess what?? Those get an Atta Boy!!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

My apologize bulldog for not posting soon! That's an awesome father & son harvest! Memories you"ll never forget nor will he! p.s I have an avian x hen and I luv her looks! She does work well!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

